# Weekly Competition 2013-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U' R F2 U2 R F' U2 F'
*2. *F2 R F R2 U' F R F'
*3. *R U R U F2 U' F2 R2 U'
*4. *U R' U' R F2 R F2 U' R' U'
*5. *R' F2 U2 R U F' U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 B' R' D B' U2 L B2 R D'
*2. *D F2 D' B' L' B D B' R B' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2
*3. *D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 U' B' F L B D2 L R' F' D
*4. *U' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 F' D2 L' U' F' R D B' F U'
*5. *B2 R B2 D F2 D' B' R L D2 F R2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Rw U2 Rw2 R2 D L' F2 Rw' Fw' U' Fw2 F L' Uw2 U2 B2 L' D2 B Rw' D B Rw' B' D B2 Fw2 Rw B Fw' Rw' Fw2 L Fw' U2 R F2 U2 B
*2. *R2 D L' Rw B F2 U2 B Rw' U' F D U L Rw2 D' U2 L2 Uw' Fw' R D2 R2 F2 D' Uw2 U L' R' Uw Rw' B2 F' D F D' L2 Uw F' Rw2
*3. *Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 D Rw Fw U2 L Uw F U2 L2 Uw' L2 D' B Fw' F2 L Fw2 U' Fw2 D U Fw' L R2 Fw2 L2 Fw U2 Rw2 B2 Rw Fw Rw D U2 L'
*4. *L D Rw2 D2 U B' L' B2 Fw2 L2 D Uw2 U' F Uw' B Rw Uw' B D' L R Uw2 Fw' D B' L2 Uw2 B' D' Rw2 Fw' R' Uw2 R2 D' Uw' F Rw D
*5. *Uw' B Uw Fw' D2 U' Fw' U Rw2 R U' L U Rw2 D' L' U' B2 Fw2 R' D2 Fw D Fw D' Rw F' Uw' Fw F2 D2 Uw U' Fw' Rw' R2 B Rw' Fw Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Fw' R U' Bw U B2 Dw Bw2 Rw' R' U2 Rw' R' D L2 Dw' Fw U' Lw Dw2 R' Uw R2 B R Uw' Fw2 Uw Lw Rw' D L' F2 L' D2 Uw2 L' Dw' Rw2 Bw' Fw F' R Bw' Fw' Uw Lw D' F' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D Dw Fw2 L Bw2 L2 Rw2
*2. *Dw Uw2 L Rw R Uw2 B Bw Uw Rw Dw' Uw B2 Bw Fw2 F D B2 Fw2 Rw2 D' B2 Bw D U R' Bw Fw2 F Rw' U' B' Bw2 F' Rw' U Lw B D' Fw' U' Bw Fw' D' Bw' L2 Lw2 B2 Fw Rw' F' R B' F2 Rw F2 Lw' Rw' B2 Rw'
*3. *Uw2 Fw Lw2 B Rw' Bw2 R' F2 Rw' D' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw2 U Bw' Uw2 R F' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Uw F' Rw F' R2 B2 Bw2 Fw' U' F2 D Dw2 Lw Dw' L Bw' Uw F R2 Dw' U2 Bw2 L2 Rw' Dw' Fw Uw L' Rw R' D2 Fw' F2 Uw' U2 L D B
*4. *L Bw Fw R Fw2 U L F2 Lw' R D L Fw D2 U2 Bw2 Rw' Dw' Uw' Bw2 D2 Bw2 F' D2 F2 R Dw Bw2 U' L2 Bw2 U2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Bw Dw R2 Dw2 U' Bw Fw2 Lw' Fw F Rw2 R2 B Uw' F' Dw Rw2 F' Dw2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R' Bw' F
*5. *F2 D' Dw2 Uw' F2 Uw' Rw2 R U' L' Rw B Lw2 B' D2 Rw2 Dw Lw' Bw L2 Lw F' D B2 Bw2 D Fw' F' L Dw Uw2 B' Uw R Dw B' Bw2 Lw' R' U Fw' D' Lw' B' Bw U L' Uw2 U B Fw L R Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 F L2 R' D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 D 3F' 3U R' 3U2 F' 3U' 2L2 3R 2F' 2D2 2L' 2R2 2B L 3F 2F L' D U L2 B 2B' 3U2 L' 2R' 3F D2 2L2 2D R D2 2D B2 3F' 2L2 3R 2R' R 2F 3U' 3R2 2F 2R2 2B' 2F2 2L2 D 2B F 2D B2 2F' 2L 3R' 2U U' 2L' 2D2 B2 2L2 D F' 3U2 U' 2R' R 2B' 2D2
*2. *2R' 2D2 L F D2 3F' 3U' 3R' 2R 2B' 2R2 D' L2 2U 3R2 R 3F2 3U2 B2 3F 3R D2 L2 3R B' L2 D 3U' 2U2 U 3R' U L 2B2 F 2L2 B' 3F2 3R2 2F F2 3U 2L 2F2 L 2B' 2F2 F' L2 3R2 R2 B F' 2R' R' 3U2 3F2 3U 3R2 F' 2L2 2R D 3U2 B2 3F' F 2R 2F' L
*3. *2F' R' U' 2F R2 3U2 B L 2R 2F' 2L2 2B2 L 2U2 L2 2L B2 2L2 R 2U2 B2 D 2D2 3U' F' D B L2 2U2 B' F' 2R' 2D B 3U2 2B' 3R 2U 3R R' 2D' 3F' 2L' 3R2 D' 2D 2F U2 2R' U 2F' 2L D2 2R' B' 3U2 U2 2B 2D F2 2D2 2U' U' 2L 3R U2 L 3R2 3F2 L
*4. *D2 2D 2L B' D' B' 2F' 3U2 2U2 U B 2F2 2U2 B2 2F' 2D' 2L2 2D2 B 2B' 3F' 2L' D2 2D2 2U' R F' 2D 3U2 2F2 D' L 2L' 2R' 2U U2 2B' 2U 2F' 2R U L' 3U2 2U' R' 2B 3F2 2F' 3U' U' L2 2F' 2D2 2U' U' 2F' 2D' 2R U2 2R' 3U B 3F2 L' 2F' 2U' U2 3F R2 U2
*5. *F 2L' R' F 2L' 2R' 2D' 3U' 3F U2 R 2D2 R' 2F2 2D U' 2B F 2D 3R2 B2 2B2 3F' F 3U' 3R' D R' D L2 U2 B2 2B2 2F 3U2 U2 3R2 2R2 B2 D' L 2R2 2F' 3U2 2U F' 2R2 2U B 2B 2F' 2R 2F2 2D' 2B' R F 2L 2D 2U' 2L' D2 2L 3R' 2U 2L2 3U2 2L 2B2 F

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 3F2 R2 3B2 3U' 3L2 3D' 2U2 L 2D' 3D2 2U 2B 2F' F2 D2 2D' L' U' B' 2L' 2R2 3B' R2 2D2 2B2 3B' 2F' 3U 2F2 L' U' B2 3D2 B2 3D2 L R2 D' B' F D' L' 2L' 3L2 2R2 2F' 2L 2B' 2F2 F 3L 2B U' B U2 2L 3U2 F D' 2D 3R R' 2F2 F2 3D' F' 2U2 3L2 2R B2 3B D 2U' L2 3R 2R 3B' F D F' 3U 2F2 L' 3L' 3R 2D2 3L 3R 3B' U' L2 3L 2R2 F L 3R2 D' 2L2 U2
*2. *D 3U 3R' 2B D2 2L 2R 2D' B2 2B' 3L2 2R2 2D' 3D2 2F2 2L' R 2D' 3L D 2R' B2 3R F2 2L2 B L' 2F2 F2 3L2 R 3B' 2R2 2F2 L R2 D 3L 2R 3D2 2B F' 3L2 D2 2F2 L' 3F' F2 L' 3U' L 2D' 2B' 2R' 3U' 2L2 B2 F2 R' 3U2 F' 2R' B' 3U2 2B U2 R2 2U2 3R2 2U' 3R' 3B2 2U' L' 2R' 3F' 2F D2 2U' B F 3R 2U B2 2F' 3L2 2R R 2F2 2U' L2 3B' 3L' 2B 3L' 3U 2R' 2U 2F' 2R'
*3. *L' R2 D2 3U2 L2 3F' 2R' B2 2B 3B 3F2 3U' 2L' B' 2U 3L 3R' D2 B 3F' D 3D 2U 3L' D2 3U 2B 3B2 3F2 D 3D' 2U2 B' F2 3L 3F2 3U2 3B 3R2 D' L2 R' 3F 3D2 2L' 2B' F 2U' 2L' 3R' 2F' 2U' 2B2 2F F 2U 3F2 2R B2 F' U2 R 2U2 3B' 3D' R2 B' F 2L2 2B 2R2 3U 3B' 2R 2B' 3B 2D' 2R' 2B F' 2L 3F 3D 2U U' 2B' 3B' R2 2B' 3F D2 3D U' L' R' 3U' 3R 2U2 3R2 2D'
*4. *B2 2D' 2L 3L' 3D 3U U' 3L2 3D2 3B' 3R 3B' U' L2 3B2 2D2 3U R U2 F 3D' U2 B U 3F L2 3L2 3R2 R' D' 2L' 2R2 D' 3F 3U U R 3F' 2L' 3R2 2R2 2B2 3B 3F2 R' 2D U' 2B' 3U2 L2 2R 2B2 3F2 2D2 B' 2B 3F' 2L' 3R' 3F' 2F F' D 2U U' L' R2 2B' 3D' 3U2 2U L2 2B2 F 3D L' 2L2 B' 3B2 L' 2R 2D' 2U 2L 3B L 2D2 3R D' 2D' 3D2 3B 3L 3R' 2B' 2R2 2D 3B2 D2 3R2
*5. *2U F 2R2 B2 2F2 3R2 3F 3L2 2U R2 B D2 3R 2D 3U2 3L2 3U 3B 2L' 3U' 2L' 2B2 L F 2U' 2B 2L' 3B' 2R R2 2B2 2F2 2L' 3L B' 2D 3B' 3R2 2B 2D U2 2L2 3R 3B2 3U B2 U' F' L2 2R2 U' 3F 2F' 3U 3L2 R' D 3D' 2U B' 3D B 3U2 L' 2L' B2 3D' 2R' 2B' 3D2 3F2 2F' F' R' 2B 2D' U 2F2 3D' U' 3B2 3F' 2L' F 3U' B 3F 3U' 2B2 3F 2F F2 2D' 2B 3F2 F 3R' 3F2 3R2 R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' U R' F2 R' U2 F U
*2. *U' R U2 F' U R2 U' R
*3. *F' U2 F' R F2 R U' R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' D' B2 R B L' B2 L' U F
*2. *U B2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F' D2 L F R U' F L' R2 U'
*3. *F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 L D2 F2 U2 B' L U R B' D' L2 D2 F L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' L2 Rw D L2 R2 Uw2 L' D' Uw R U Rw U2 B Fw2 Uw' Fw' R2 D F2 D2 Uw2 U' B F2 D' U R' D2 B2 Uw R' Fw Rw U' Fw' Rw2 R2 U'
*2. *R' U' B2 L2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' B' Fw2 L R Fw Uw L' F2 L2 Uw' L2 Rw' R Fw' Rw2 R F2 L' B' Fw R' Uw' B' F Uw2 U' B' Uw2
*3. *B2 L' D' B2 F2 L Rw2 R' B2 Fw L2 R2 D U L2 R2 Fw L' Uw2 U' Rw2 B Fw' U2 L' Rw B2 F' Uw' U2 Rw2 D' B' F D2 B' D Uw2 B D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 U Bw Fw' Dw R Uw L2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' B R F2 Uw F' Lw2 F' Uw' Rw U2 Lw2 Uw' Rw R2 U F Lw2 Rw2 Bw' D2 Rw Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 U Fw D' U2 Lw Rw2 Uw L B2 Lw2 B F2 Lw' U2 L' Rw2 R Uw' L B2 Lw2 U2
*2. *L Bw' F' Dw Rw' F U' B Uw' Lw' D' Lw Dw' Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw F2 U B2 Rw F Rw Uw' Fw' L' R F' D2 Dw L Lw R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L Uw2 Rw Dw' Uw U' B' R' Uw2 Fw F Rw2 Dw R Dw2 L' U2 R2 U' Bw Lw Fw F
*3. *Uw' R D2 Rw' F Dw' U2 B Dw' F2 R2 Bw2 Dw' Bw2 R2 D2 B F' R' B Bw2 L' Bw' Dw' Uw U' Bw2 L' R' Bw2 Uw R F2 L2 D2 Fw' D2 Dw L2 R U Lw Rw Bw F' D2 Uw' L2 F' Uw2 B' D' Dw2 L' Rw' Dw' Uw2 B' Bw F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 2F 2R 3U' U 2L 2U' B2 3R 2R' 3F' R2 D 2B' 2L2 3R2 U F2 L2 2F L B' 2B' 2F' F' 2D2 U 2R' R 3F2 3R2 2R R' 3F 2R' B' 2B' R' 2F2 D B' L' 3R 2R2 2D L F' 3R2 2B D' U 3R2 2U2 R2 2U' B' 2F2 2R U B2 D2 B2 2R R2 F' 2L2 2B 2F' 2R 2B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 3D' 3L R' 3B2 2L2 2D' U 2B2 U 2R2 2F2 D' 2R' F' R 2B 2L' B2 2B D2 3R' D2 2F2 3L2 2F2 D' 2U L B' 2D 3U U' R2 2D2 3D' F U L' F' 2U2 F 3U2 B 2F2 U' 2L 3R 2R' 3F' 3D' B 2L2 2U 2B2 3B 3F' L2 B2 D2 3R2 2F 2L' R2 2D 3U' 2F2 2U2 3B R' F2 3L' 3D' 3L2 2F2 F2 3R 2R2 2F2 R B' 3B' 3F 3L' 3R2 2F' 3D' 2L R 3B' L2 3L2 2R2 D' L 2L B2 3F2 2F' 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B R F2 D' L F D' B2 U F' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' D'
*2. *B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 R' B' F2 R' U2 B2 D B2 U2
*3. *R2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L' F D2 U2 R U2 L' D U F'
*4. *F2 U' F' L' U2 F' D' R F R' F2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2
*5. *L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B L2 U' R' B D' B2 D' R B2
*6. *F2 L R' B2 L' D2 L U2 F2 D2 R F' L F' D R B' R' U' B' R'
*7. *B2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' B' R' B D' L2 U2 R' D2 R2
*8. *D2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 U F U' B2 U' L' D2 R F' U'
*9. *B L D' R L' B2 L' U F U' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D F2 U B2 D2
*10. *F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L B R F' U R B' L' B2 U
*11. *F' R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' R2 F R' U' R' B' L2 D' U2 L' R2
*12. *F' R D R D' F D2 L U2 F L U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R' F2 L'
*13. *U R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L D F R2 D B' D F' L' F
*14. *B' R B U' B U' L F' B2 R' U2 F2 U2 D2 F L2 F R2 B U2
*15. *F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F' U2 L F R' D2 U' L B2 L'
*16. *D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 F2 L F' D2 L' D' F' R' D2 U' R F2
*17. *B D2 L D' R2 U' B L D' F' B2 U2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2
*18. *D R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 L2 U F' L' B' D2 U B2 F' D2 U F'
*19. *F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' R D R2 D2 U L' R D' F U2
*20. *F' U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 U' R D F L D' U2 R F2 U
*21. *F D2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R' D2 F L U L2 U B D' U'
*22. *D R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 R B R B' R2 F' L U'
*23. *L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 R U2 F2 D L2 U' F' L2 U2 F2
*24. *U2 F' R' D2 B2 R' D' R F2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B D2 F B L2
*25. *B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' L' F2 D B' D F' L D'
*26. *F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D' B D2 B R' D2 B D U2 L' U'
*27. *B' L' U D' B' L' F D' R' L B R2 F D2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 B R2
*28. *R' F2 D2 B' U R U F' L B D2 R' F2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 R U2
*29. *B2 D L2 F2 D2 U L2 D' F2 U B U2 L F' L2 R' U' F2 L D R
*30. *F2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 B U F2 R' F' L R D' B U2 F
*31. *R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 R F R' U' L D2 U2 B F R
*32. *R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U2 F' R' U B' R D L' U2 L D
*33. *F2 U F2 B' D' R2 D' L' F' D R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' D' L2 D'
*34. *F2 D' R2 D F L F B' R' U' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U
*35. *B2 F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 R B2 D B F D B' R B D F2 L
*36. *F2 L2 U2 L U2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 F' R D L2 R' B' F' D2 U' L'
*37. *F2 L R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' B' R U F' R D' F R D2
*38. *D F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F' D' L D' B' F D' R F' R2
*39. *L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B F R2 U2 F' U' L D' U L' F' L D2 B'
*40. *L2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B F' U2 B' R D2 L' D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 L' D2 B D B L F2 D' L F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 F2
*2. *F2 R' B2 L U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F' D' U2 F L2 U2 R U' R2
*3. *B2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' F L2 B' D' U B' L' B' U2
*4. *U' L2 R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D2 F R' D2 U' R2 F2 R F L U
*5. *L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L B L F D' B' L D U' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 B2 F' U2 B D R' F2 L' D' F' L' U2 F' R
*2. *B2 D L2 U2 B2 U R2 U F2 D' L2 B' U L B2 D2 L B D' L2
*3. *D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L D F D2 F U' L F2 L'
*4. *R B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 B D F L R U' B F2 D U2 L
*5. *B U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 F D2 B2 R' D B U' L2 F D2 L' R U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B D' F2 L2 R B' D U2 L' U'
*2. *F2 R' D2 L2 U2 L F2 R F2 D2 R' F D2 R2 B' L2 U B2 D2 L
*3. *R' U' L2 U R F2 L F2 U F R2 B2 R2 F B2 U2 B' L2 F' U2
*4. *B U2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 U' L' B' R D2 B2 R B R2
*5. *U2 B' L2 B U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B F' D' R B U2 B2 U2 R' U L U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L R B2 D2 B2 L' F2 R B' D R' U' F' D U L2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F U F' R F2 R' F2
*3. *D2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' F' U2 B2 D' U' F L' R F2 U2 R' U2 F'
*4. *U2 L2 Fw2 F2 D' B F' U2 B2 F2 Uw' U F' D2 Fw F2 Uw2 B' Fw' Rw2 B' U2 L B Uw L' Fw' Uw' U Rw' R2 U2 B2 F' Uw U2 Rw' U2 R' B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' U2 R2 F R' U R2 U R2
*3. *D2 R2 U2 F U2 B U2 B2 U2 F U' B' L2 R B' L D2 F' U' R2 F'
*4. *Fw U' L Rw' R F' R' B' F L R2 D Uw2 B Rw' R B D R D2 B' Uw2 Fw L2 F' L F2 Uw2 U F' D B' L' R2 Uw' B2 Fw Uw' B Rw'
*5. *F' Lw B Rw F' Lw2 Bw F' D' U2 L' Rw' U R D' Uw2 B' F Lw2 R Fw Dw L Uw2 Fw F2 Uw Fw' D2 Bw Dw' Uw' U2 Lw Bw' L D Dw2 Uw2 Rw Fw' D' Lw' D2 Uw' Rw' Uw L2 Rw U2 L2 Lw2 D Dw' B D Bw D' Dw' U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' U' R' L' R' U L r' b u'
*2. *R' B' U' B' L B U' r b u
*3. *U B U B' R B' U B' R l r u'
*4. *U B' U L' R' B' U' R' l r'
*5. *L B U' R L B L U' l' r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (2, -5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, 2)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R L U R L R U
*2. *R L' D' R D L U' D' R'
*3. *D' R' U L U' R L U
*4. *D R D' U R L R D U'
*5. *U L' R' D L R D R U'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 3, 2013)

*2x2* - 3.91, (5.74), (2.98), 3.78, 3.78 = *3.82*
*3x3* - 15.25, 15.27, 15.69, (14.89), (16.04) = *15.40*
*6x6* - 4:35.21, 4:10.89, 4:00.26, (3:55.40), (4:36.02) = *4:15.45*
*7x7* - 5:12.88, (4:32.68), 5:37.89, 5:30.45, (5:49.81) = *5:27.07*
*3BLD* - 1:29.08, DNF, DNF = *1:29.08*
*FMC* - *39*


Spoiler



D2 L R B2 D2 B2 L' F2 R B' D R' U' F' D U L2 B
R' U B' D F' - 2x2 (5)
R B F R F' B R B' - 2x3 (13)
U' R' F' U2 F - 3rd pair (18)
U2 B U B' U' R B' R' B - 4th pair (27)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' - OLL (38)
U - AUF (39)


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2013)

*Skewb: *3.67, 7.08, 4.45, (3.08), (9.97) = *5.07*


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 4, 2013)

3x3: (13.22), 10.40, (10.14), 12.17, 11.57 = 11.38
OH: (21.47), (16.47), 20.59, 18.62, 16.47 = 18.56
2x2: (4.32), (2.87), 3.71, 3.68, 3.17 = 3.52
2BLD: DNF, DNF, 33.31 = 33.31


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 5, 2013)

*Pyraminx:* 5.19, 6.59, 5.77, 7.43, 7.21 = 6.52

Messed up two solves, really bad average that could've been 5.19, x, 5.77 easily.


----------



## Outsmash (Sep 5, 2013)

*2x2: *(4.75), 4.69, (2.05), 4.08, 3.97 = *4.24*
*3x3: *15.46, (14.67), 17.33, (17.43), 17.08 = *16.62*
*4x4: *(1:02.90), 1:10.62, (1:14.31), 1:06.25, 1:06.57 =* 1:07.81*
*3x3 OH: *29.53, 29.22, (25.94), (33.98), 26.84 = *28.53*
*3x3 BLD: *(3:05.22), DNF, (2:45.50) = *2:45.50*
*Pyraminx: *8.66, (6.08), 8.49, 6.69, (9.10) = *7.94*
*Sq1: *(25.32), 22.18, (16.74), 20.60, 20.16 =* 20.98*


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 6, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (9.77) 8.67 8.17 8.39 (5.44) = *8.41*
*3x3x3*: 25.06 (21.15) 22.88 24.75 (30.72) = *24.23*
*3X3X3 One Handed*: 1:31.96 1:30.83 1:39.00 (1:30.10) (1:47.97) = *1:33.93*
*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: DNF 


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 L R B2 D2 B2 L' F2 R B' D R' U' F' D U L2 B

R' U B' D F' // 2 X 2 X 2 (5)
U B' U' B // fiddle with edges (9)
R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U' // SECOND 2 x 2 x 2 Siamese twins (15)
.. explored many options from here but the best was leaving 4 corners at about 20 moves..
.. time is up..


*4X4X4*: 2:57.28 3:02.81 3:08.42 (3:55.06) (2:26.95) = *3:02.84*
*5X5X5*: 7:55.69 DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF*
*Pyraminx*: 24.82 25.21 43.76 (53.34) 33.90 20.54 28.79 28.26 22.12 (19.12) 37.26 22.51 = *28.72*


----------



## Roman (Sep 6, 2013)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:24.23), 1:10.65, DNF(1:21.41) =* 1:10.65*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 3:44.30, 4:27.09, DNF(4:52.75) = *3:44.30*
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: *8:49.76[3:57]*
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*: DNF(20:47.81) by two pairs of obliques


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 7, 2013)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 7.29 7.64 10.01 8.05 8.23 = *7.97*
*3x3* - 19.79 30.49 19.62 20.26 16.18 = *19.89*
*4x4* - 1.13.71 1.03.62 1.18.30 1.26.47 1.13.53 = *1.15.18*
*5x5* - 2.08.31 2.23.92 2.14.30 2.14.43 2.04.50 = *2.12.35*
*6x6* - 4.10.32 3.58.61 3.43.21 3.32.18 3.24.63 = *3.44.66* _Comment - this felt good, I just wish I hadn't messed the 1st one up_
*7x7* - 6.20.88 6.21.79 6.34.30 6.44.41 6.29.47 = *6.28.52*
*2x2 BLD* - DNF 1.20.90 1.58.31 = *1.20.90*
*3X3 OH* 42.64 43.48 32.59 43.83 45.26 = *43.31*
*2-4 Relay* - *2.00.17*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.12.05* _Comment - hmm, I seem to struggle on the transition phases in relays._
*Magic* - 1.89 1.75 2.59 2.06 1.71 = *1.90*
*Master Magic* - 2.89 2.91 2.08.99 3.13 2.91 = *2.98*
*Clock* - 31.41 20.74 23.82 17.60 22.14 = *21.43* _Comment - I might practise this this week as I used to sub15 with 5 solves a week. Couple of hundred solves should get me there again I reckon_
*Pyraminx* - 18.66 19.30 13.98 18.44 15.83 = *17.64*
*Skewb* - 26.35 19.05 49.60 22.47 24.19 = *24.34*
*FMC* - *53*


Spoiler



R' U B' D F'
B U R2 U' R' U' F' U' F
U2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 R
L2 U F U' F' L2 U2 B' U B
U y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
y L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U


----------



## Mikel (Sep 8, 2013)

I was 5 obliques on a 6x6 away from having completed a successful result in every event this week.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 8, 2013)

*3x3* (25.33) (30.28) 28.21 28.31 28.12 = *28.21*
Slightly worse than what I'd like but pretty good standard deviation.
(I know what it is but can't calculate it)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2013)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:36.79 DNF DNF
comment: I'm going what feels like carefully, and a bit slower than my usual. I think I am rusty, and I might also be pushing myself a bit too quickly for not having practiced in a while
*5x5x5BLD:* 14:19.64 DNS DNS
comment: Memo in 7:5x.xx. This includes a +2. I setup for wing edge parity, executed, then forgot to setdown :/

Lots of little mistakes this week. I hope it's just from me knocking off the rust


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 9, 2013)

*2x2 : * (7.01), (4.82), 5.63, 4.89, 5.80 = *5.44*
*3x3 : *16.30, 16.74, (16.95), 14.82, (14.58) = *15.95*
*4x4 : *(56.87), (1:31.10), 1:03.03, 1:00.57, 1:00.39 = *1:01.33*
*5x5 : *(1:48.98), (2:05.15), 1:53.42, 2:02.02, 1:57.96 = *1:57.80*
*6x6 : *3:20.40, 3:16.03, (3:06.43), 3:17.38, (3:21.21) = *3:17.94*
*7x7 : *4:28.59, 4:21.06, (4:17.26), (4:49.64), 4:47.95 = *4:32.53*
*2x2 BLD : *54.77, 45.05, DNF = *45.05*
*3x3 BLD : *2:31.52, 2:34.03, DNF = *2:31.52*
*4x4 BLD : *13:41, 16:20, DNS = *13:41*
*5x5 BLD : *DNF(37:05), DNS, DNS
*Multi BLD : 3/3 (16:41)*
*3x3 OH : *(48.60), 46.76, 47.54, 48.58, (41.80) = *47.63*
*MTS : *50.12, 1:01.10, 1:07.58, (DNF) , (48.13)= *59.60*
*2-4 relay : 1:37.26*
*2-5 relay : 3:33.68*
*Clock : *23.68, (29.90), (23.48), 27.66, 26.52 = *25.95*
*Pyraminx : *(7.78), (4.60), 6.87, 6.22, 6.07 = *6.39*
*Megaminx : *(1:33.29), 1:36.26, (1:43.15), 1:41.23, 1:42.46 = *1:39.98*
*Square-1 : *41.81, (47.42), 41.12, (30.36), 40.79 = *41.24*
*Skewb : *28.20, 31.62, 29.06, (34.02), (28.16) = *29.63*


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 9, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 6.04, 4.67, 4.93, (8.68), (3.99) = *5.21*
*3x3x3*: (14.97), 16.08, 16.02, (16.91), 15.47 = *15.86*
*4x4x4*: 56.48, 53.44, (58.09), (53.11), 55.63 = *55.18*
*5x5x5*: (1:33.16), (1:43.86), 1:38.97, 1:41.67, 1:42.63 = *1:41.09*
*Megaminx*: (2:00.76), (1:44.76), 2:00.50, 1:51.33, 1:56.08 = *1:55.97*
*Pyraminx*: 10.74, 9.24, (14.17), (7.34), 10.14 = *10.04*
*Square-1*: (40.69), (56.32), 54.12, 54.98, 47.34 = *52.15*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 10, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> *2x2x2*: (9.77) 8.67 8.17 8.39 (5.44) = *8.41*
> *Pyraminx*: 24.82 25.21 43.76 (53.34) 33.90 20.54 28.79 28.26 22.12 (19.12) 37.26 22.51 = *28.72*



This is perhaps an ao12, I don't know where you got the last seven scrambles. I count the first five times.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 10, 2013)

Results, congrats to stevecho816, Mikel and mycube

*2x2x2*(27)

 1.99 nccube
 2.15 Kurainu17
 2.69 Sebastien
 3.52 Tao Yu
 3.58 riley
 3.62 thezenith27
 3.67 Iggy
 3.74 yuxuibbs
 3.82 DuffyEdge
 3.91 stevecho816
 4.05 mycube
 4.25 Outsmash
 4.44 lunchmaster
 4.89 andi25
 5.20 MatejMuzatko
 5.21 FaLoL
 5.43 PaintKiller
 5.44 bacyril
 5.63 ryanj92
 5.64 legoanimate98
 5.68 Regimaster
 7.34 Schmidt
 7.36 qaz
 7.52 Mikel
 7.97 James Ludlow
 8.41 MarcelP
 15.18 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 9.60 stevecho816
 9.88 nccube
 10.07 riley
 10.12 antoineccantin
 10.50 Lapinsavant
 10.93 thezenith27
 11.38 Tao Yu
 11.39 AustinReed
 11.98 yuxuibbs
 12.07 mycube
 13.31 Sebastien
 13.52 lunchmaster
 14.01 andi25
 14.64 MatejMuzatko
 15.26 Iggy
 15.40 DuffyEdge
 15.57 legoanimate98
 15.64 bh13
 15.86 FaLoL
 15.95 bacyril
 16.12 Mikel
 16.62 Outsmash
 17.86 PaintKiller
 18.39 Regimaster
 19.65 Perff
 19.89 James Ludlow
 20.44 qaz
 21.15 ryanj92
 21.55 Schmidt
 24.23 MarcelP
 28.21 Yellowsnow98
 39.38 MatsBergsten
 51.51 RicardoRix
 51.69 Dapianokid
*4x4x4*(20)

 38.89 stevecho816
 48.07 riley
 49.64 mycube
 50.01 thezenith27
 55.18 FaLoL
 57.30 andi25
 1:00.62 lunchmaster
 1:01.33 bacyril
 1:05.53 Iggy
 1:07.14 yuxuibbs
 1:07.81 Outsmash
 1:13.10 ryanj92
 1:15.18 James Ludlow
 1:19.67 MatejMuzatko
 1:22.05 Mikel
 1:22.11 qaz
 1:31.92 Regimaster
 1:37.13 Schmidt
 2:29.83 MatsBergsten
 3:02.84 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:18.23 stevecho816
 1:26.83 mycube
 1:36.13 riley
 1:41.03 andi25
 1:41.09 FaLoL
 1:46.77 thezenith27
 1:57.80 bacyril
 2:10.22 lunchmaster
 2:12.35 James Ludlow
 2:22.15 ryanj92
 2:30.26 qaz
 2:33.48 Mikel
 3:54.85 MatejMuzatko
 4:07.09 Schmidt
 4:51.46 MatsBergsten
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:36.30 stevecho816
 3:00.09 mycube
 3:17.94 bacyril
 3:39.35 riley
 3:44.67 James Ludlow
 3:54.71 thezenith27
 4:15.45 DuffyEdge
 4:42.66 qaz
 4:47.62 ryanj92
 5:08.46 Mikel
10:34.86 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(11)

 3:58.01 stevecho816
 4:15.42 mycube
 4:32.53 bacyril
 4:44.19 legoanimate98
 5:27.07 DuffyEdge
 6:14.91 riley
 6:28.52 James Ludlow
 6:57.73 qaz
 7:51.33 ryanj92
 7:52.78 Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 13.98 antoineccantin
 17.96 stevecho816
 18.56 Tao Yu
 18.84 yuxuibbs
 21.86 riley
 22.84 mycube
 23.01 thezenith27
 25.83 Lapinsavant
 28.53 Outsmash
 28.98 andi25
 29.86 lunchmaster
 34.98 Mikel
 36.01 Regimaster
 43.32 James Ludlow
 45.37 qaz
 47.63 bacyril
 1:33.93 MarcelP
 4:24.95 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:04.22 riley
 3:02.74 Mikel
 5:42.75 qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 9.40 Kurainu17
 9.63 riley
 15.27 Iggy
 23.30 MatsBergsten
 23.71 stevecho816
 32.02 Mikel
 33.31 Tao Yu
 42.06 MatejMuzatko
 45.05 bacyril
 59.04 thezenith27
 1:00.25 qaz
 1:09.18 Schmidt
 1:20.90 James Ludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 32.70 riley
 47.72 Iggy
 1:01.21 Mikel
 1:09.36 mycube
 1:10.65 Roman
 1:12.46 stevecho816
 1:21.86 MatsBergsten
 1:29.08 DuffyEdge
 1:36.79 cmhardw
 1:57.56 MatejMuzatko
 2:31.52 bacyril
 2:45.50 Outsmash
 4:13.99 qaz
 6:23.14 hfsdo
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:44.30 Roman
 3:54.07 riley
 6:31.85 MatsBergsten
 8:21.25 Mikel
13:41.00 bacyril
 DNF andi25
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 8:49.76 Roman
14:19.64 cmhardw
19:28.90 MatsBergsten
19:51.19 Mikel
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF bacyril
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Roman
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 1:6:53 Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

7/7 (44:24)  andi25
5/5 (12:36)  Mikel
7/10 (52:44)  mycube
3/3 (16:41)  bacyril
6/9 (25:59)  Iggy
2/2 (15:38)  MatejMuzatko
7/12 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (30:00)  qaz
1/2 ( 1:53)  riley
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 59.60 bacyril
 1:13.90 stevecho816
 1:37.46 qaz
 2:28.98 Mikel
 DNF lunchmaster
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 51.93 stevecho816
 1:03.02 riley
 1:06.68 thezenith27
 1:10.92 mycube
 1:20.21 lunchmaster
 1:27.05 yuxuibbs
 1:37.26 bacyril
 1:39.40 Mikel
 1:49.83 qaz
 2:00.17 James Ludlow
 2:00.35 Regimaster
 2:02.15 MatejMuzatko
 2:29.05 Schmidt
 3:32.33 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:18.38 stevecho816
 2:57.10 mycube
 3:33.68 bacyril
 4:12.05 James Ludlow
 4:22.44 yuxuibbs
 4:43.80 Mikel
 4:55.85 Regimaster
 4:57.98 qaz
 5:16.90 MatejMuzatko
 9:00.97 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(5)

 1.05 yuxuibbs
 1.64 Mikel
 1.65 Regimaster
 1.90 James Ludlow
 2.98 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(3)

 2.98 James Ludlow
 3.34 yuxuibbs
 4.57 Mikel
*Skewb*(6)

 5.07 Ranzha V. Emodrach
 23.74 Schmidt
 24.34 James Ludlow
 29.63 bacyril
 30.62 qaz
 33.64 Mikel
*Clock*(9)

 9.62 Perff
 9.67 antoineccantin
 11.83 Mikel
 14.65 yuxuibbs
 16.74 qaz
 17.14 andi25
 22.23 James Ludlow
 22.23 Schmidt
 25.95 bacyril
*Pyraminx*(18)

 5.26 stevecho816
 5.81 AustinReed
 6.25 Iggy
 6.39 bacyril
 6.44 andi25
 6.52 Tim Major
 7.95 Outsmash
 9.30 riley
 9.38 bh13
 9.51 Regimaster
 9.93 yuxuibbs
 10.04 FaLoL
 12.85 Schmidt
 14.04 qaz
 17.18 Mikel
 17.64 James Ludlow
 24.70 MatejMuzatko
 34.29 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:25.73 andi25
 1:39.98 bacyril
 1:55.97 FaLoL
 2:04.79 mycube
 2:27.06 qaz
 4:35.63 MatejMuzatko
 5:43.16 Mikel
*Square-1*(10)

 20.98 Outsmash
 25.21 Iggy
 29.88 stevecho816
 41.24 bacyril
 52.15 FaLoL
 1:00.64 andi25
 1:11.03 Mikel
 1:19.66 Schmidt
 3:29.69 qaz
 4:00.55 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

25 Sebastien
30 okayama
32 mycube
34 stevecho816
35 YukiTanaka
36 qaz
39 DuffyEdge
47 thezenith27
53 James Ludlow
57 MatejMuzatko
58 MatsBergsten
68 lunchmaster
69 Mikel
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

275 stevecho816
252 Mikel
249 mycube
239 riley
220 bacyril
187 MatsBergsten
168 qaz
167 andi25
162 Iggy
159 thezenith27
135 James Ludlow
132 yuxuibbs
124 MatejMuzatko
117 lunchmaster
98 DuffyEdge
98 Outsmash
98 FaLoL
87 Tao Yu
78 Sebastien
69 Regimaster
68 Schmidt
66 antoineccantin
65 nccube
65 ryanj92
58 Roman
49 AustinReed
48 Lapinsavant
46 legoanimate98
44 Kurainu17
43 MarcelP
32 bh13
28 PaintKiller
26 cmhardw
24 Perff
23 okayama
20 YukiTanaka
15 Tim Major
7 Ranzha V. Emodrach
7 Yellowsnow98
6 hfsdo
5 RicardoRix
4 Dapianokid


----------



## qaz (Sep 13, 2013)

2/3 (30:00) qaz
I actually got 3/3, just for the record


----------



## Mikel (Sep 13, 2013)

I got second place! Well, I guess I did do ALL the events


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 13, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I got second place! Well, I guess I did do ALL the events



You're only supposed to get 2nd place in BLD...

BTW, nice job in FMC.


----------

